# Kata & Bunkai



## ShuriLeopard (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's a video from my black belt test.  We had to make up a kata using various elements from our style (Shuri-Ryu Karate).  The form needed work, but I was pretty proud of the application (Bunkai).


​Click the picture to go to the video.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 16, 2008)

The kata itself I can see why you were not totally happy with it but its got lots of potential keep working on it you will be happy with it after a little while.  However the bunkai I agree I would be very happy with it as it was quite strong.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice solo form, but loved the bunkai even more. :asian:


----------



## jkembry (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome.  Although I am not familiar with your style, I saw various aspects that are practiced in my style (Uechi-ryu).  I particularly enjoyed the Bunkai.

Nice Job.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually a good looking form. The movements where crisp and clean and done with focus and power.

The breakdown of the form was done well.
Thanks for sharing this video with us


----------



## Wey (Dec 5, 2009)

I've got to say, about 95% of kata videos I see I end up exiting after the first thirty seconds. Your techniques were solid and impressive, and I enjoyed seeing the bunkai. Good work.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 5, 2009)

Really nice.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 11, 2010)

Video link not working....might be on my end....


----------

